# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  How will Shannis leave?

## lildevil

How will Shannis leave?
one of them die
Leave togeather
Both die
Other please state

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

i think it will be good whatever happens but as dennis is leaving for ever he might die  :Crying:   i don't want him to but as sharon might return she dosn't die but they will never be together again  :Crying:

----------


## angelblue

Their is already a thread about this in the rumour mill   :Smile:

----------


## lildevil

i really think that Dennis dose die   :Crying:

----------


## Kim

> i really think that Dennis dose die


Same here.

----------


## samantha nixon

well its an explosive storyline so it could mean he dies in a fire just guessing and sharon doesnt die as she comes back and surely sharon cant loose another love of her life in a fire

----------


## i_luv_dennis

hopefully together

----------


## Rach33

Dennis will die that much is obvious Nigel wants to leave for good and there are no tlaks of the door being left open and Shannis have been through so much to be together so if he doesn't die how will they explain Sharon's return without him Dennis will die sad but probably true

----------


## Jade

> Their is already a thread about this in the rumour mill


there is here

closing

----------

